# Virgin Wireless broadband keeps dropping out



## Crowy (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi,

I have virgin wireless broadband, but it keeps dropping out, the computer says its connected, but when I go onto browser, it says action canceled. Then I restart the wireless modem, and it restarts the net. Any suggestions, because I may be looking at a youtube vid, then half it will just stop.

Thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Crowy! :wave:

So you can browse to the internet, when suddenly the internet line is dropped, right?

Did you call your ISP to make sure that the line is working fine? And did you try to use the internet connection with the other computer to see if the symptom reoccurred there?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## epd (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Virgin Broadband keeps dropping out!*

Funny because I have checked and re-checked all the router settings and its not an intermittent issue, it keeps happening and the lines belonged to Telewest originally before Virgin Media got their hands on them. All we can say is, that as a customer consumer etc, youd expect someone to inform you if the line is being serviced, of if their experiancing technical difficulties and when if ever they where going to get it sorted out! :upset:

If it keeps happening, we're going to be swapping providers!:tongue:

Having to re-set the switches and re-plug the modem again and again is getting to be a little tedious, common guys sort it out!:4-thatsba

Who do I call, Virgin Media? or Telewest Broadband (Bought out by VM).

It's not the router its the server providing the service, one of their engineers came around whilst I was out, took a look, went tut, tut, tut you shouldnt have that set-up like that and promptly removed the router from my configuration all together. THIS was a VIRGIN MEDIA rep!

And on their website it says you can have it configured that way to share the connection through the house, but perhaps only if you buy your router from virgin media!!!:sigh:

We are not all technophiles and idiots.. Some of us rely on our connection to the outside world and if that connection is intermittent then perhaps its time to find a better provider!


----------

